# Boston Herald: Walter McCarty Considering Houston???



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Celtics notes 

Before the Celts' press conference at Healthpoint in Waltham, Walter McCarty was having lunch with his wife and children following a workout. 

The former Shamrock, who was dealt to Phoenix last year, is a free agent and has narrowed his choices down to Philadelphia, Houston and Dallas.


This is Padgett's replacement.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

what does he have to offer this team besides jacking up three pointers. And having an irish last name?


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

I agree. I dont want him and also he is old. I think its a shame we still dont have scott


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

lol i remember in one game against us last season he was killing us from three point land... wouldn't mind having him if we can get him for nothing... reminds me of Walt Williams


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Dear God.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Then we would have two Mc´s, McGrady and McCarty


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

WalTAH!!!! the guy was a fan fav back in Boston, here's some comments from Boston fans when he was traded to the Suns:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=140249

I'd be thrilled if he can be a Cliff Robinson-type player. Or at least Rodney Rogers??


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

He's 31 and career avg 5pts? 


I want NVE more


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> WalTAH!!!! the guy was a fan fav back in Boston, here's some comments from Boston fans when he was traded to the Suns:


He was a fan favorite until he started receiving 25+ mpg and doing a poor job rebounding (he is a god awful rebounder). McCarty is like Padgett -- a 3 pt specialist and little more. Padgett's a better player, but it's very much a lateral move.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

> He was a fan favorite until he started receiving 25+ mpg and doing a poor job rebounding (he is a god awful rebounder). McCarty is like Padgett -- a 3 pt specialist and little more. Padgett's a better player, but it's very much a lateral move.


indeed my sentiments exactly


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

You cant compare McCarty with Padgett... hes a far better defender, longer, has a better shooting touch. The only knock on his game is his rebounding.. I wouldnt mind having him play 15-18 minutes a game as a backup F. Were dangerously thin behind McGrady.

You also cant compare him to Cliff Robinson or Rodney Rogers... those two are far better all around players and infinitely better at defense than McCarty.

Also, FYI... He was not only a fan favorire, but a coach favorite too.. one of the reason why O'Brien did not want to stay in Boston after he was traded.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm glad you guys think of McCarty the same way I do. He's not overrated, but he sure does seem to get a lot of mention in the media and what not for a career reserve, and not even a very good one at that.


----------

